# vba timer



## RulerofDarkness (29. November 2005)

Hey Frage wíe kann ich in eine textbox ein timer einbaun der sekündlich runter geht?
Ich hatte das mit .wait probiert aber da bleibt der ganze makro stehn.
Hilffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xD
mfg RulerofDarkness


----------



## Nico192 (30. November 2005)

Häh?
Was soll der Timer denn machen
Das musst du schon etwas näher beschreiben, wenn wir dir helfen sollen  

Grüße N!C0


----------



## RulerofDarkness (30. November 2005)

sry xD

also ich wollte in eine textbox die zahlen von 100 nach 0 runter zählen sodas bei null was passiert. ( Um genau zu sein muss ich ein hangman game programmieren und wollte ne zeit anzeige einbaun)
ich hab versucht den ganzen makro mit .wait anzuhalten und dann runterzählen zu lassen

also so mein ich:
do
variable(100) = variable(100) - 1
.wait ( 1 sekunde )
loop until variable = 0
.
.
.

aber da würde der gesamte makro stehn bleiben und mann könnte nicht buchstaben raten


----------



## Yoah (30. November 2005)

Moin,

vielleicht hilf dir das weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials174285.html
ist zwar ne Stoppuhr, aber die zählt ja auch Sekunden!


----------

